# HPF Stage 2.5 - New #'s (691rwhp) - Pics - Vids + Comparisons to Stage 2



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

Hey guys,

We've been very very busy lately. After working with Scott and Brian, we decided to create "race fuel" maps for all of our stage 2.5 customers. The idea (Brainstormed by Brian) was to run low boost on both pump gas "AND race fuel", and high boost only when methanol was on. This allowed us to make more power than the primary fuel system could handle by completely relying on methanol as a secondary fuel source when methanol was used. If methanol ran out or there was an interruption in methanol delivery, our safe-guards would kick in and revert to low boost.

This allowed us to create significantly more power anytime methanol was used. Scott Wheeler's car came to us for both a subframe reinforcement and the extra two maps for race fuel. His car made 691rwhp (uncorrected) and 667rwhp (SAE corrected). The torque was shocking at 570ft-lbs (uncorrected) and 551ft-lbs (SAE corrected). I look forward to seeing Scott's new 60-130mph times. Hopefully he can beat his 6.43 with the 50rwhp extra and the new tires!

*Scott W Uncorrected (Race fuel + methanol) - what the car actually laid down*










*Scott W SAE Correction - power corrected to a warmer day*










Now we get to the fun stuff. We already know our stage 1 and 2 M3's have been fiercly beating nearly everything on the street even including some bikes! They have an amazing powerband with an incredibly quick spool that provides instant boost at almost any rpm. We've seen the videos and the 6.85 60-130mph runs.

Well, the first time I drove a stage 2.5 car, I thought it was over-boosting because the power seemed too strong for a 67 turbo at moderate boost levels. When we overlaid the graphs we realized that we picked up an astonishing amount of torque. This next graph is pretty astonishing knowing very well that the stage 2 spools quickly. Check out the race gas + meth of a stage 2 car against race gas + meth of a stage 2.5 car....

*HPF Stage 2 vs HPF Stage 2.5 (Race Fuel + Methanol)*









*HPF Stage 2 vs HPF Stage 2.5 (Pump Fuel + Methanol)*









What's ridiculous is that the lower curve looks like a slow spooling car, but it isn't. It's an amazingly quick HPF stage 2 M3. Here's a graph of a stage 2.5 on race vs. stock.

*HPF Stage 2.5 (Race Fuel + Methanol) vs stock*









Brian knew that his car would be a complete torque monster and he wanted to be able to go full throttle in any gear at any time. He opted for the optional traction control (standard with stage 4) with his stage 2.5 beast. Here are some pics of his gorgeous white stage 2.5 M3 and a quick video of us testing 1st gear launches in the parking lot. Brian's car is getting the final race fuel tune later this week and will be shipping out.














































































Congrats to Scott and Brian for having the first 2 Stage 2.5 Beasts on the road. I can't wait to see how these machines stack up against other highly modified cars.

Take care,
Chris.


----------



## BadgelessM3 (Dec 24, 2008)

what kind of race gas do you guys use. when I used to race street bike we had this gas that was like 12$ A GALLON and it had a higher qxygen level then normal race gas. i wonder how this would work in your guys tests


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

BadgelessM3 said:


> what kind of race gas do you guys use. when I used to race street bike we had this gas that was like 12$ A GALLON and it had a higher qxygen level then normal race gas. i wonder how this would work in your guys tests


All of our kits are tuned for 110 leaded. It is around $5/gallon depending on where you get it. 

Chris.


----------

